# New guy



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey im from north louisiana. I have wanted to try my hand at beekeep sence i was a kid. (about 25yrs) i now have the time, money, and place to take good care of them. So here i go!!


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome ,,,send me some crayfish and quail eggs lol


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, welcome, enjoy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome OUSD!


----------



## Oneupsuperdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Im sorry...OUSD??


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Oneupsuperdog said:


> Im sorry...OUSD??


Welcome! I think he was just shortening your name......One Up Super Dog.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------

